# Can anyone identify this firearm?



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Everything on this firearm looks AR15 except that I don't see a buffer tube. Is there an ar upper that allows the rifle to function without a buffer and spring?

The photo is from a news story. I believe it is a Nepalese solder in training.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Could be a pdw stock that has a short buffer tube covered by his hand. 

Or ak with and under folder but the magazine dosent curve enough unless it an ak-74.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sig sauer MCX... looks to be a double stamp gun, (1 stamp for SBR and 1 for suppressor.)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They don't have stamps in Nepal.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They don't have stamps in Nepal.


Well no shit. Lol. I didn't read his post, just ID'd the rifle. Lol


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet!! I need that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

ittsa kerchunkenwaffen


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Came from a story about S Koreans training. http://www.businessinsider.com/south-korea-military-plans-raze-pyongyang-2016-9?r=UK&IR=T

Think it's a Daewoo K1 instead of the SIG because of the twin arms of the shoulder stock and underfolder look.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're right!


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Cool, thanks.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

